# Unterschied zwischen "hay" und "estar"?



## momooishii

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Frage über den Unterschied zwischen zwei Wörtern . Wer könnte mir bitte helfen?

Ich habe gerade einen Satz gelernt: "Dentro del armario está la ropa de mi hermano."

Kann man in diesem Satz "hay" statt  "está" sagen? 

Also wann muss man "hay" verwenden, und wann "estar"?

Danke!


----------



## muycuriosa

momooishii said:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Frage über den Unterschied zwischen zwei Wörtern . Wer könnte mir bitte helfen?
> 
> Ich habe gerade einen Satz gelernt: "Dentro del armario está la ropa de mi hermano."
> 
> Kann man in diesem Satz "hay" statt "está" sagen? - zumindest nach den Regeln einer normativen Grammatik: nein
> 
> Also wann muss man "hay" verwenden, und wann "estar"?
> 
> Danke!


 
Hallo momooishii,

nach der Regel, die ich gelernt habe, verwendet man 'estar', wenn die Sache / Person, die irgendwo ist, näher bestimmt ist. Steht also - wie in deinem Beispiel - der bestimmte Artikel, verwendet man 'estar'. ('hay' kann man zwar hören / lesen in entsprechenden Sätzen; die Grammatiken, wie die von Vera-Morales z.B., betrachten diesen Gebrauch aber als falsch.)

'hay' verwendet man, um anzugeben, dass nicht näher bestimmte Dinge / Personen sich an einem Ort befinden - also z.B. wenn das Nomen von einem unbestimmten Artikel, einem Zahlwort, einem indefiniten Pronomen (algunos, unas z.B.) begleitet ist oder wenn 'nada, nadie' stehen.
*Aquí no hay nada.*
*Había unas monedas encima de la mesa.*
*Hay un poco de ropa en el armario.*

Na ja, mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler sagen. Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass sich die tatsächliche Verwendung schon etwas von diesen Regeln unterscheidet - in dem Sinne, dass oft 'hay' verwendet wird, wo eigentlich 'estar' stehen müsste.


----------



## kayokid

Hallo. Es kommt darauf an, was man sagen will, meine ich. "Hay" heisst "es gibt" und "estar" heisst "sein". Zum Beispiel: Die Hemde und die Hosen sind im Schrank. (Las camisas y los pantalones están en el armario/dentro del armario.) und Es gibt Hemde und Hosen im Schrank. (Hay camisas y pantalones en el armario.) Meiner Meinung nach ist "está" korreckt in deinem Satz. Mit "hay" klingt es mir irgendwie seltsam aus.
Vielleicht könnte man ihn so sagen: Hay mucha ropa de mi hermano en el armario...
Vielleicht gibt es andere Meinungen...


----------



## maremagnum

"Dentro del armario hay ropa de mi hermano" (ohne artikel "la") 

"Dentro del armario está la ropa de mi hermano" (mit artikel)

Beide sind richtich. Wann verwendet man "hay" oder "está"? Schwerige Frage für mich. Ich meine dass "hay" ist im allgemeinen, und "está" ist eine bestimmtere Bedeutung.


----------



## momooishii

muycuriosa said:


> Hallo momooishii,
> 
> nach der Regel, die ich gelernt habe, verwendet man 'estar', wenn die Sache / Person, die irgendwo ist, näher bestimmt ist. Steht also - wie in deinem Beispiel - der bestimmte Artikel, verwendet man 'estar'. ('hay' kann man zwar hören / lesen in entsprechenden Sätzen; die Grammatiken, wie die von Vera-Morales z.B., betrachten diesen Gebrauch aber als falsch.)
> 
> 'hay' verwendet man, um anzugeben, dass nicht näher bestimmte Dinge / Personen sich an einem Ort befinden - also z.B. wenn das Nomen von einem unbestimmten Artikel, einem Zahlwort, einem indefiniten Pronomen (algunos, unas z.B.) begleitet ist oder wenn 'nada, nadie' stehen.
> *Aquí no hay nada.*
> *Había unas monedas encima de la mesa.*
> *Hay un poco de ropa en el armario.*
> 
> Na ja, mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler sagen. Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass sich die tatsächliche Verwendung schon etwas von diesen Regeln unterscheidet - in dem Sinne, dass oft 'hay' verwendet wird, wo eigentlich 'estar' stehen müsste.


 

Mir ist nun klar, wenn man die Verwendung von HAY wählen soll. 

Muycuriosa, herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung und deine Erfahrung. Das hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## momooishii

kayokid said:


> Hallo. Es kommt darauf an, was man sagen will, meine ich. "Hay" heisst "es gibt" und "estar" heisst "sein". Zum Beispiel: Die Hemde und die Hosen sind im Schrank. (Las camisas y los pantalones están en el armario/dentro del armario.) und Es gibt Hemde und Hosen im Schrank. (Hay camisas y pantalones en el armario.) Meiner Meinung nach ist "está" korreckt in deinem Satz. Mit "hay" klingt es mir irgendwie seltsam aus.
> Vielleicht könnte man ihn so sagen: Hay mucha ropa de mi hermano en el armario...
> Vielleicht gibt es andere Meinungen...


 
Kayokid, ich bedanke mir auch bei dir. Die Antwort war sehr gut!


----------



## momooishii

maremagnum said:


> "Dentro del armario hay ropa de mi hermano" (ohne artikel "la")
> 
> "Dentro del armario está la ropa de mi hermano" (mit artikel)
> 
> Beide sind richtich. Wann verwendet man "hay" oder "está"? Schwerige Frage für mich. Ich meine dass "hay" ist im allgemeinen, und "está" ist eine bestimmtere Bedeutung.


 

Maremagnum, ich verstehe schon besser, wann man HAY wählen soll und wann ESTAR. Vielen Dank für deine schönen Beispiele. Muchas gracias!


----------

